# Reptile log



## tonyv29 (Feb 2, 2010)

:welcome: For sale large piece of reptile log comes out of my 4ft viv no longer needed as keep in rubs collection only from Romford SENSIBLE OFFERS THANKS
View attachment 103


----------

